# My fluval flex, just got plants



## Airie27 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

very nice looking tank


----------



## I’mHere! (5 mo ago)

Airie27 said:


> View attachment 31831
> 
> View attachment 31832
> 
> View attachment 31830


----------



## I’mHere! (5 mo ago)

Beautiful! Now tell me about the greens/woods, live? Type? Glued?


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thays awesome. I love my fluval aquarium. But your is beautiful 😍


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice


----------

